# how do you get htdocs to redirect to subfolder?



## robotbilly (May 1, 2006)

I am trying to make a simple photo portfolio online. I am using Photoshop 7 to generate a web gallery. I take the destination folder (containing the gallery) and ftp it to the htdocs folder on the server. 
When I type in my domain name, I want the contents of this destination folder to be what you see. If I drag the contents of the destination folder directly into the htdocs folder, it does not work.
I understand that a redirect script may help, but I have reached the limits of my understanding of this particular problem.
ummm, Unix - something about this is Unix based... someone please enlighten me.
Thanks
Billy


----------



## spb (May 2, 2006)

First thing to check is that the permissions are set correclty.  The directory has to be set read-exectute and the images have to be set at the least readable.  I have no idea how Macintosh people do this...  

I use the terminal and the command:

ls -l 

to examine the permissions.  

To change the permissions I use:

chmod -R 755 /your/directory/name


----------



## macworks (May 2, 2006)

If it is a permissions issue (unlikely) you could use an FTP program like Transmit to correct the permissions on the htdocs folder. It's also possible that you simply do not have an index.html file in your htdocs folder. That's the default file that a web server is looking for when someone requests "www.yourdomain.com" with their browser. You could try renaming the main portfolio file so that it's call index.html, but you'll likely break links from other portfolio pages (you could simply update those links to point to index.html).


----------



## robotbilly (May 2, 2006)

thanks for your replies
I have been trying to figure out how you go about creating an index.html file, since there is nothing at all in my htdocs folder. 

However, since I posted this, I did come across Rapidweaver (site builder) and it has helped me generate what I need for the time being. I think I will stick to this kind of novice level software, since I am definitely not a programmer.


----------

